# Perfect Town



## Club444 (Feb 26, 2013)

Someone on my blog asked me what the prerequisites to a perfect town were, and I was curious, too. So, to all the New Leaf players with perfect towns, what did you need to do to make them that way? Was it like the previous games, with a certain amount of flowers and trees needed in each acre, or was it different?


----------



## Mint (Feb 26, 2013)

This may help :


Liquefy said:


> I finally translated what one of the Japanese guides says about the Environment Report:
> 
> The rating depends on three areas:  Cleanliness, Abundant Nature, and Abundant Living
> 
> ...


----------



## Schim (Feb 26, 2013)

I will never have a perfect town then. I hate flowers.


----------



## Campy (Feb 26, 2013)

Schim said:


> I will never have a perfect town then. I hate flowers.


What, whyyy? Don't you think it's fun to perk up your town with them and breed them?

Now that I think about it though, there are two things I really dislike about the AC flowers; having to water them and how easily they're destroyed by running over them. So basically, I don't like that they're realistic. I'll have some fake, plastic ones, thanks!


----------



## Jamie (Feb 26, 2013)

Schim said:


> I will never have a perfect town then. I hate flowers.



Yeah I don't blame you. I watch all these videos of people's towns in NL and their grounds are COVERED with flowers. I'm just like... 

:|
D:

I may have one designated flower area... but I couldn't cover my entire town with them like that. Too much clutter, too little space to run.


----------



## Sam (Feb 26, 2013)

Aaw, I want a Garbage Can AND a Perfect Town...


----------



## Schim (Feb 26, 2013)

Campy said:


> What, whyyy? Don't you think it's fun to perk up your town with them and breed them?
> 
> Now that I think about it though, there are two things I really dislike about the AC flowers; having to water them and how easily they're destroyed by running over them. So basically, I don't like that they're realistic. I'll have some fake, plastic ones, thanks!



Nope. I just don't like flowers at all. Not in games, not in real life. Whenever flowers grow in my towns, I always trample them or sell them. Maybe it is subconsciously getting rid of them due to being allergic to pollen, but it's mostly probably from the fact I only like specific sorts of plants. 

I will have trees and bushes, yes, but not flowers. A lot of flowers, in my opinion, can look a bit on the tacky side, especially how villagers tend to toss them willy nilly with not a thought put into color coordination or design. Yes, they are just basic AI, but they always make their houses look terrible with a mess of flowers. 

I don't think flowers perk up places at all, but again that is my opinion. I'm a desert person, so I prefer things to be a bit more on the (literally) earthy side. Too much green and too much color is obnoxious, like visual shouting. 

I would much rather fill my town with lovely rock gardens with the occasional bit of green to balance things out.


----------



## Club444 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you to Mint for that information; I quoted it on my blog to answer the person's question. 

I have to say I actually agree with having less flowers rather than the necessary amount for a perfect town. I've been to a good amount of towns via Dream Mansion that just have random flowers scattered absolutely everywhere, and it just looks tacky. If I was going to fill my town with flowers, I would give them some kind of order. That said, I thought the flower patches in Aika village were very pretty and contributed to the town. I guess that in my opinion, it really depends on the way a town is set up and what flowers are planted; it's hit or miss. I'm not really a fan of how most of the flowers look, either. The only ones I really ever have around are the roses.


----------



## Campy (Feb 26, 2013)

Ah, I see. And well, even if your dislike for flowers makes it impossible to get the perfect town, at least it'll be low maintenance! So that's nice.


----------



## Schim (Feb 26, 2013)

Campy said:


> Ah, I see. And well, even if your dislike for flowers makes it impossible to get the perfect town, at least it'll be low maintenance! So that's nice.



Yeah. So I'm not too worried about it. Having a perfect town or not isn't game breaking anyway. 

Having lots of flowers does seem like a hassle though. I don't know how people do it. Especially before you get the better watering cans.


----------



## Juicebox (Feb 26, 2013)

Schim said:


> Nope. I just don't like flowers at all. Not in games, not in real life. Whenever flowers grow in my towns, I always trample them or sell them. Maybe it is subconsciously getting rid of them due to being allergic to pollen, but it's mostly probably from the fact I only like specific sorts of plants.
> 
> I will have trees and bushes, yes, but not flowers. A lot of flowers, in my opinion, can look a bit on the tacky side, especially how villagers tend to toss them willy nilly with not a thought put into color coordination or design. Yes, they are just basic AI, but they always make their houses look terrible with a mess of flowers.
> 
> ...



I actually don't like flowers in my town either, so hi five! I like flowers in real life, but I find the flowers in the Animal Crossing world to look tacky, since they look two dimensional while everything else looks three dimensional. I can stand the roses and the jacob's ladders, but you can't even get jacob's ladders without a perfect town.

But I love my towns to be pure green so that they look more like a forest. To me, nothing is prettier than a lush, green forest without a flower in sight.


----------



## Roxer9000 (Feb 26, 2013)

Schim said:


> Yeah. So I'm not too worried about it. Having a perfect town or not isn't game breaking anyway.
> 
> Having lots of flowers does seem like a hassle though. I don't know how people do it. Especially before you get the better watering cans.



when i was in need for flowers I would get them while playing minigames

I have a perfect town on AC:NL and have kept it for weeks now


----------



## Mint (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been slowly removing my basic flowers from my town. There's too many of them to keep up with and villagers plant them all over the place.
I've seen dream towns blanketed in flowers and yet they have the jacob's ladders scattered about too.

I would think you could get a perfect town if you have enough trees in each acre.


----------



## Lamues (Feb 26, 2013)

Hmm I quite like flowers in my town. You should not over do it, think flowers on the side of every road or a sea of flowers all randomly placed. But a forest area with a few Jacob's ladders in there, or a park area with a flower patch looks a lot nicer, IMHO, than only having trees (and bushes in New Leaf) in it. You shouldn't rule out all use of flowers! Maybe you do like them together with the new bushes, the difference between a tall tree and a small flower patch will be bridged by a medium sized bush. It will make the two blend together more easily, I assume. 
As to the perfect town rating: I will set it as a goal, just to receive a few Jacob's ladders and the golden can. After that I will tone down the amount of flowers.


----------



## Zen (Feb 26, 2013)

I've actually removed all the flowers in my town to experiment in hybridizing.

I do love flowers though


----------



## Roxer9000 (Feb 26, 2013)

Zen said:


> I've actually removed all the flowers in my town to experiment in hybridizing.
> 
> I do love flowers though



last time i saw your town it was filled with flowers no more spots without them...

So how is removing yours possible.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 26, 2013)

I plan to have the flowers in certain spots. I don't want them growing all willy nilly through the town ._.


----------



## Schim (Feb 26, 2013)

Loviechu said:


> I plan to have the flowers in certain spots. I don't want them growing all willy nilly through the town ._.



Villagers apparently put them all over. So you'll definitely have to remove unwanted ones every day.


----------



## Punchyleaf (Feb 26, 2013)

Schim said:


> Villagers apparently put them all over. So you'll definitely have to remove unwanted ones every day.


I won't mind that. I'll just move them to another spot or sell them c: may not be a lot of bells for the flower, but it beats trampling them


----------



## Kaijudomage (Feb 26, 2013)

Garbage Can is bad? No recycling for my town then..... at least I can have one in my house.

I could also get rid of it by sending it to villagers I don't like.


----------



## Liquefy (Feb 26, 2013)

Sam said:


> Aaw, I want a Garbage Can AND a Perfect Town...



You still can have them.  You just may have to plant more trees/flowers and to build more Public Works to "make up for" the Garbage Can.


----------



## Roxer9000 (Feb 26, 2013)

Liquefy said:


> You still can have them.  You just may have to plant more trees/flowers and to build more Public Works to "make up for" the Garbage Can.



I found that the cafe kinda makes up A LOT


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 26, 2013)

Sam said:


> Aaw, I want a Garbage Can AND a Perfect Town...



You can still have a garbage can. It's not really "bad". I think it keeps you organized.


----------



## Zen (Feb 26, 2013)

Also, you can just BUY a garbage can. It's an item. There are a few types.


----------



## comic321 (Feb 26, 2013)

All a town really needs is Excalibur(minus the 1000 revisions)! lol


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 26, 2013)

I think towns will be interesting with our without flowers.
Though I'd love to have 1 of each hybrid for my house in AC New Leaf.

I have pollen allergies in real life but it doesn't stop me from having flowers in AC.
It's different for everyone though.


----------



## LittleMissGreedy (Feb 27, 2013)

Schim said:


> Nope. I just don't like flowers at all. Not in games, not in real life. Whenever flowers grow in my towns, I always trample them or sell them. Maybe it is subconsciously getting rid of them due to being allergic to pollen, but it's mostly probably from the fact I only like specific sorts of plants.
> 
> I will have trees and bushes, yes, but not flowers. A lot of flowers, in my opinion, can look a bit on the tacky side, especially how villagers tend to toss them willy nilly with not a thought put into color coordination or design. Yes, they are just basic AI, but they always make their houses look terrible with a mess of flowers.
> 
> ...



I've seen that they have acommunity project where a small area has a wooden fence around it. Perhaps you could breed hybrids and have people come to your town and take a colour they like if they're having trouble with hybrids or something.

I do get what you mean though. i see people with flowers on every bit of ground in their town and think "HOW DO YOU MOVE?!" I personally don't mind flowers when they're all nice and reasonably placed as opposed to cluttered and headache worthy.


----------



## Schim (Feb 27, 2013)

If I ever did grow flowers it would probably be in the fenced area, yeah, and just to make something like a rose for a table or something like that.


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't mind having lots of flowers in my town. In fact I'm pretty much in love with the idea~ I love flowers and plants of all kinds. It comes from having a mother with a natural green thumb. The woman can grow anything. :I I'm not as fortunate.

I won't literally cover my town in flowers though. Even I think that's tacky. If I see flowers that I don't want in certain areas, I'll pick them and move them somewhere else. I'll pretty much have areas selected where I'll breed my flowers. Other areas will be color coordinated to look nice. I'll probably have a room in my house dedicated for flowers, if I don't make a wing of the museum dedicated to it.

I'm just excited over the fact we got new breeds of flowers. I've been wanting this for ages. And the fact that they've changed the way flowers breed just gets me all excited.

I've never seen a Jacob's Ladder (well it's more like a lily of the valley, but let's not split hairs here) in game before. So I'm really excited to actually accomplish a perfect town in New Leaf!


----------



## Pickles (Feb 27, 2013)

Yeah, I wish we had an actual exhibit in the museum for hybrids.  <~~Dork!


----------



## Bambi (Feb 27, 2013)

I LOVE the flowers. I like to fill my town up until there is no room except path and flowers lol. I did that in my CF version. Took me a while to water all of them everyday but it looked to pretty (to me at least XD)

I like towns with just the grass to and I also visited a town that had NO grass. Like a desert, it was neat!


----------



## Schim (Feb 27, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I LOVE the flowers. I like to fill my town up until there is no room except path and flowers lol. I did that in my CF version. Took me a while to water all of them everyday but it looked to pretty (to me at least XD)
> 
> I like towns with just the grass to and I also visited a town that had NO grass. Like a desert, it was neat!



Did they get that by just running all over or something?


----------



## Officer Berri (Feb 27, 2013)

Bambi said:


> I LOVE the flowers. I like to fill my town up until there is no room except path and flowers lol. I did that in my CF version. Took me a while to water all of them everyday but it looked to pretty (to me at least XD)
> 
> I like towns with just the grass to and I also visited a town that had NO grass. Like a desert, it was neat!



Man that sounds horrible. D: I don't think I could ever play city folk if my town ended up looking like that!


----------



## rodney1984 (Feb 27, 2013)

It is worth it to get a perfect town as least once in the game so that you can get the golden watering can which will let you turn wilting black roses into gold roses.

To get a perfect town, plant trees and flowers evenly around your town.
Make sure there isn't any trash or items or fruit lying on the ground.


----------



## NanoStar (Feb 27, 2013)

If I were to have my town covered in flowers, I would rather have hybrids that match with each other such as blue and orange roses, black and red roses, or red and pink carnations.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 28, 2013)

Schim said:


> If I ever did grow flowers it would probably be in the fenced area, yeah, and just to make something like a rose for a table or something like that.



I like how you said that.
^_^ I'll probably try for table flowers myself if I do hybrid my flowers.
After that, I'm get all the on flower bugs than give the rest of the flowers away to people who like having tons of them.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm going to try to get a perfect town in this game. I've never gotten one before, so it'll probably take me months. Meanwhile, I'm trying to get a perfect town in City Folk while I wait for NL.


----------



## Zen (Mar 1, 2013)

Bulbasaur said:


> I'm going to try to get a perfect town in this game. I've never gotten one before, so it'll probably take me months. Meanwhile, I'm trying to get a perfect town in City Folk while I wait for NL.



It's surprisingly easy to get a perfect town in this game xD

- no weeds/dead flowers
- plant trees
- plant a ton of flowers (steal them)
- build a town project everyday.

takes less than 2-3 weeks. give or take a few days.


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Mar 1, 2013)

Zen said:


> It's surprisingly easy to get a perfect town in this game xD
> 
> - no weeds/dead flowers
> - plant trees
> ...



The town has to stay weed free and trash free for 15 days is City Folk.
So I'm guessing it'll be the same in New Leaf.


----------



## Joey (Mar 1, 2013)

I love covering my town with flowers and I am going to do it in NL aswell.


----------



## Zen (Mar 1, 2013)

MDofDarkheart said:


> The town has to stay weed free and trash free for 15 days is City Folk.
> So I'm guessing it'll be the same in New Leaf.



Indeed.  Then you talk to Shizue for your golden watering can.

BTW any villager who lives in the town can talk to Shizue after the 15days to get a golden watering can, provided the town is still perfect at that point.


----------



## taygo (Mar 1, 2013)

I am going to try to have a perfect town. I never did that. It seems some people can get it faster than others. I know it will take me forever!


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 2, 2013)

I managed to finally get a perfect town in Population Growing last fall when I was playing through it. I think the biggest problem for me was not making the town perfect, but making sure it was perfect and it would STAY that way.

My main issue was trees. After working so hard chopping down trees that were too close together and then replacing them, I was hard pressed to get trees to grow in certain acres. Especially the freakin lake.

I wanna see a Jacob's Ladder in game so badly it hurts.


----------



## Schim (Mar 2, 2013)

Can you give someone a Jacob's Ladder?

Or can your visitors steal yours?


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 2, 2013)

Unless there's a special type of coding with those specific flowers, I don't think they're treated any differently as other flowers. So I'd assume if someone can steal your flowers or give you flowers normally, Jacob's Ladders would be no different unless they were safely tucked inside your house.

I wouldn't really know myself. I never played WW Online and I've never owned City Folk. New Leaf will be my first foray in online gaming. xD


----------



## Mav13 (Mar 2, 2013)

*I feel like this perfect town is going to be a lot easier than the other Animal Crossing games*


----------



## Pudge (Mar 5, 2013)

I actually like the flowers, so I won't mind planting a bunch in my town.  If you use the right colours and breeds, it can look really pretty. Especially if you use hybrids.



Officer Berri said:


> I managed to finally get a perfect town in Population Growing last fall when I was playing through it. I think the biggest problem for me was not making the town perfect, but making sure it was perfect and it would STAY that way.



ACGC has been the only Animal Crossing game that I've managed to get a perfect town in. I've never managed to do it in WW or CF, it was way too complicated. The acre system in ACGC made it much more simple, and since I've gotten the golden axe, I planted TONS of fruit trees in my acres so I no longer have the perfect town, but at least I have the golden axe (as well as the rest of the golden tools) in my ACGC game. 

Ahh, I miss ACGC now.


----------



## Mary (Mar 5, 2013)

Sounds like a challenge! I'm up for it!


----------



## taygo (Mar 5, 2013)

Is it easier to get a perfect town if you do a beautiful village? I know I like that style. 
How long can a perfect town take this time around?


----------



## oath2order (Mar 5, 2013)

Jamie said:


> Yeah I don't blame you. I watch all these videos of people's towns in NL and their grounds are COVERED with flowers. I'm just like...
> 
> :|
> D:
> ...



I don't understand how people can cover their towns with flowers. What I did in WW was have a little area designated for hybrids and hybrid growing, and I had little plans made out for flowers surrounding my neighbors' houses. When a new one moved in, I'd move all the flowers over their.


----------



## Loreley (Mar 6, 2013)

I think I'll go for a perfect town at the very beginning, because I'd like to focus on a themed town later. I've always reached the perfect town status by accident when I started making my town more green and I hope it'll be the same in NL


----------



## Mary (Mar 6, 2013)

taygo said:


> Is it easier to get a perfect town if you do a beautiful town?



Are you referring to the town regulation? Yes, because animals plant flowers more often and planted ones are less likely to wilt. Weeds are also less likely to appear.


----------



## Officer Berri (Mar 6, 2013)

I think going for a perfect town in the beginning is a great idea! Once you get the prizes for having your perfect town, you won't have to worry about dealing with perfection while molding the town into what you want it to be! I know I'll have my town regulation set to beautiful in the beginning, so that'll be a big help too!

I just hope Isabelle's tips will be easier to figure out than the ones I got in Wild World. |:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 7, 2013)

Sorry for the bump, but I was really happy to find a Jacob's ladder in my town today, exactly one month after starting to play, and with no effort towards getting a perfect town on my part - I hadn't even considered it yet! So it's definitely much easier, anyway. Now, where to put that flower clock...


----------

